# GTR to star in the new Fast and the Furious movie?



## injen2000 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was reading about the Fast and the Furious 4 and saw a pic which seemed to be the new GTR? What do you all think?
Here's the link.....
The Fast and the Furious 4 (2009) Movie | News, Reviews, Images, Previews, and Trailers @ BeyondHollywood.com | Asian, Foreign, Horror, and Genre Movie Reviews and News 
just on "read full story"


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

injen2000 said:


> I was reading about the Fast and the Furious 4 and saw a pic which seemed to be the new GTR? What do you all think?
> Here's the link.....
> The Fast and the Furious 4 (2009) Movie | News, Reviews, Images, Previews, and Trailers @ BeyondHollywood.com | Asian, Foreign, Horror, and Genre Movie Reviews and News
> just on "read full story"


So it looks like black GTRs will be the F+F reps :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Paul Walker sits in a Black GT-R, JDM spec it looks like..


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

One of the Mine's R35's will also be in the film and was shipped to the US a couple of weeks ago.

Hopefully it will appear as it is without any "styling" changes. 

I tried to get a refund after watching F&TF1, and didn't bother with 2 at all. I managed to watch 3 on dvd with a few beers in me. Best bit IMO is Bean's GT-R tearing past the FD, what a noise !! :smokin: No doubt 4 will require alcohol too....


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

More source about the car being featured in the movie, LINK: 2009 Nissan GT-R: FNF4 - Mines or Yours ?

Looks like Paul Walker is in the J Spec Connect's car, one of the few first GT-R in the US.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ hahaahahaa


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if the woman in red is in the film?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Kanzen said:


> Can anyone confirm if the woman in red is in the film?


No she was just in Vinis bedroom . .:chuckle:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> No she was just in Vinis bedroom . .:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Kanzen said:


>


don't worry you get a chance too in any case . .:chuckle: FLMAO


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

The black R35 belongs to JSPECCONNECT.COM 

That is not Vin Diesel sitting next to Paul Walker, but the actual owner of JSPEC Connect. The black car is set to have a cameo in the movie, and the actual hero car of the movie will be an R34 GT-R. The script was re-written to peak more interest. This may actually turn out to be the best one in the franchise.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I thought it was the new ugly ass Subaru to be the star car in the movie


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^I hope it's not that silver/blue stripes R34 gaymobile.
IMO the best F&F car was the yellow R33 in part1.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

andreasgtr said:


> ^^I hope it's not that silver/blue stripes R34 gaymobile.
> IMO the best F&F car was the yellow R33 in part1.


Aggree 100%! Never understood why they where driving Eclipse Turbos and stuff when there's such a car around...

The German Translation was also horrible..


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh god...why did you have to put this car in the FF film?

Now a bunch of ricers will try to steal this car. 

Or rice it out. 

It is always over played when a certain car hits a film....350z sales went up after FF 3....


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh Noooooooo !!!!!!!............................thats it !!................not getting one now !!!!!!


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> ^^ I thought it was the new ugly ass Subaru to be the star car in the movie



Not to give away too much or anything, but you will see the new Subaru come into play after a certain part of the film. I was expecting Mitsubishi to push hard for their new EVO, but I guess Subaru pushed harder. This movie = marketing tool.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The Mines car is not going to be in the film. It was de-registered, but never was exported.

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 - R34 GT-R on the set of FNF4


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

tyndago said:


> The Mines car is not going to be in the film. It was de-registered, but never was exported.
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 - R34 GT-R on the set of FNF4


So there will be only one R35 GT-R in the movie?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

supdawg79 said:


> . This may actually turn out to be the best one in the franchise.




Well they wont have to try to hard to beat the previous movies:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Bean's (now HyRev's) R34 was in F+F3!?

And if the new GTR is going to be in the new F+F4 I hope to god they don't "Veilside" it, personally I wouldn't want to see it in such films simply because of the reputation Fast and Furious has built for itself but if said aboveand this new no4 is going to actually be a decent storyline with nice cars then I guess i'll just have to sit back and shut up.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Kanzen said:


> One of the Mine's R35's will also be in the film and was shipped to the US a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Hopefully it will appear as it is without any "styling" changes.
> 
> I tried to get a refund after watching F&TF1, and didn't bother with 2 at all. I managed to watch 3 on dvd with a few beers in me. Best bit IMO is Bean's GT-R tearing past the FD, what a noise !! :smokin: No doubt 4 will require alcohol too....


Was it Beans car driving past the FD? At the motorway when the police didnt bother chasing them?

(hyrev's car now)


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

From what I "heard" everyone on the set was very impressed with the R35 GT-R. There was talk of giving the car a bigger role. There was talk of flying a few more cars over. 

I was fairly involved in the last one - RB26 powered Mustang, but just a little bit of contact referal on this one so far. That and , one R34 that wouldn't start.

Movies are movies, so just take them as entertainment. Don't take them as much else. Its very fun and interesting to be on set.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

supdawg79 said:


> The black R35 belongs to JSPECCONNECT.COM
> 
> That is not Vin Diesel sitting next to Paul Walker, but the actual owner of JSPEC Connect. The black car is set to have a cameo in the movie, and the actual hero car of the movie will be an R34 GT-R. The script was re-written to peak more interest. This may actually turn out to be the best one in the franchise.


Yeah I know Daryl.

He kindly let me drive his 800hp R34 last time we met up. Crazy car!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes is this true about beans old car??


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there going to be a 997 in it that's driven by a whingy kid?

_Race wasn't fair, I had the wrong tyres on bro'._










:chuckle:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tyndago said:


> The Mines car is not going to be in the film. It was de-registered, but never was exported.
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 - R34 GT-R on the set of FNF4


Well, that's not what Mine's told me 10 minutes ago. They did have some hassles importing the car to the US though.
Sure the facts will come out in time.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Universal Studios has bought 6 R35 GT-R's. They were shipped out not long ago.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Is there going to be a 997 in it that's driven by a whingy kid?
> 
> _Race wasn't fair, I had the wrong tyres on bro'._
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Kanzen said:


> Well, that's not what Mine's told me 10 minutes ago. They did have some hassles importing the car to the US though.
> Sure the facts will come out in time.


I will double check. I know the Zigzag Asia - Best Motoring USA guys. They took care of the Mines R34 when it was here. 

I also know a few of the people in the picture car department. They asked me for help in locating a car. They were talking to Cobb, Mines, and JSpec Connect.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Universal Studios has bought 6 R35 GT-R's. They were shipped out not long ago.


No.

They bought 6 R34 GTS. They did not buy 6 R35 GTS. They bought the 6 cars to dress them as R34 GT-R's. In one of the pictures here you can see an R34 GT-R hero car. 

http://lh4.google.com/tyndago/R4gy429IboI/AAAAAAAAGQw/tHo7AxMEJZE/s400/Photo_011108_009.jpg


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Fake GTR's.. hmmm


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

It's cheaper than trashing 6 GTR's!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tyndago said:


> I will double check. I know the Zigzag Asia - Best Motoring USA guys. They took care of the Mines R34 when it was here.
> 
> I also know a few of the people in the picture car department. They asked me for help in locating a car. They were talking to Cobb, Mines, and JSpec Connect.


The same guys that took care of the R34 will also look after the R35. Not only for the film but other media stuff.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Kanzen said:


> The same guys that took care of the R34 will also look after the R35. Not only for the film but other media stuff.


Ken ? I talked to him last week, and he said it was off. Couldn't come to an agreement. The Mines car was sitting on the dock de-registered, and ready to go. If its Ken, I worked with him when I was at Motorex.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you can see how lame a movie this will be!!!
CarZi | Modified + Exotic Car News + Photos From Around The World

enjoy.. better yet, you wont.


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

It's almost an insult to the Skyline, having to particpate in movies made by people who don't seem to know the differance between a piston and a brake disc.
Like this retard: 11 seconds rotary powered engine Mustang GTR with pistons and heads... LMAO


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

can't blame that guy... :chairshot 

I would of probably said the same thing to make the camera guy look like a fool:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> yes is this true about beans old car??


Yes


----------

